# Adding a Breedlove to the collection



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Yes, I have fallen victim to GAS (guitar acquisition syndrome). After having purchased two classical guitars in one month (I am still loving them both) I encountered a beautiful steel string acoustic - a 2005 Breedlove Masterclass Northwest classic guitar. It has myrtle wood sides and back , a sitka spruce top, ebony fingerboard and gold gotoh tuners. And the price was 1/3 of a new one.

The tone is very clear and balanced and the guitar has good action, easy to play as the strings are low but there is no buzzing. The condition of the guitar is mint as I can find no mark or blemish anywhere on the guitar. Even the case looks new. Here are a few pictures of my new baby.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Cograts on the new guitar - def a looker. I have two Breedloves: a Dread and a mandolin. Great instruments that a lot of people arent aware of.


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks, I am definitely loving it. Fingerstyle playing is easy on this guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

A classy looking guitar. Breedlove have quality products with a faithful following that breeds a lot of love for them.


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Beautiful!
Congrats


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## theKman (May 24, 2015)

Amazing! congrats dude


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Very nice indeed, I quite like the wood on the back and sides, hope it sounds as good as it looks.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've never met a Breedlove I didn't like--enjoy!


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks. She does sound nice and is easy to play fingerstyle. She's definitely a keeper.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Wow, the dramatic grains and simple, solid looking build make that guitar look fantastic. I've never played a Breedlove but I would definitely take that one down off the wall to give it w whirl. Congrats on a fine addition to your collection!


----------



## albert (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks bluzfish. She is the prettiest guitar in the collection and is fun to play.


----------

